# bonomann



## bonomann (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess I have cabin fever, so I decided to test my micron gauges. I have an CPS VG200 and just recieved my new Fieldpiece SVG3 and decided I would perform a test. I used a 1/4" charging hose with a CPS VCRT on my home made manifold made out of 3/4" copper and tee with 3/8" access fittings and checked out my readings. They were as follows CPS at 88 and Fieldpiece at 130. I changed out the 1/4" hose and used 3/8" yellowjacket vacuum rated hose along with nylog on a appion VCRT and my readings were as follows CPS 39 and Fieldpice 60. I have a 3.2 marvac vacuum pump and when I checked each micron gauge the CPS was 33 and fieldpiece was 45. This test made a believer out of me by using vacuum rated hose and VCRT. They say the proof is in the puddin, and this test proofed it.


----------

